# My betta has changed color



## LaraKent (Oct 14, 2013)

I bought a pearl white male Betta at the pet store because he was beautifully solid white. However he started turning like a dalmation. One fin, spade back fin, and lower body is a gray color. The rest is a sheen pearly color white. Everything is fine with him, water, etc. I just don't know why he has turned. Any advice??? Oh and here's the kicker...he is plain white (like I bought him) in the morning when I feed him. As soon as he eats a bite of food,his color changes. I'm so confused. Is the normal? I've. Attatched pica for reference.

Thanks for the help:-?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Those pictures don't really do anything but from your description, he's got the marbling gene!! YAY This means he will likely change color for most of his life. A lot of bettas you buy "white" are actually marbles, but they're sold young enough so they haven't marbled yet. This happens to a lot of "white" bettas on the forum Congrats! 

True platinums are pretty far and few between, _especially _in the chain stores (who breed not for lineage but for quantity)


----------



## LaraKent (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh OK. Is that a good/rare thing? I've attatched a couple better pics. I was afraid I was getting fin rot.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

It's a great thing, not at all rare however. As Laki has said, if you want a different coloured fish month by month (or week, depending on how strong the gene is), a marble is awesome. He's a lovely boy and looks like his colour is copper marble.


----------



## LaraKent (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh good. Glad to know he's OK. Thank you both for your insight!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't mean to make it sound negative! I love marbles! I think my boy has the gene and I'm excited to see how he turns out! To get an idea, check out the various marbling threads on the site.


----------



## LaraKent (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh no worries. I didn't think negatively at all. I was just worried something might be wrong. I am going to look up the copper marble and see if I can find one that looks similar. I love bettas. It just stinks they can't get along..LOL.

Thanks for your help. I'm new at this, so I'll probably be on here a lot.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Marbles can be tons of fun or quite disappointing. I kinda have a love/hate thing with them- I love the random splotchy colour some get, but really didn't like it when my nice white and light blue boy completely turned into a full royal blue that you would never suspect of being a marble.,


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Fix-the-Fern-Back to get darker and fill in.. Currently he's a medium blue butterfly.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

My boy has gone from solid blue to blue with red fins. He wasn't kept badly at the store, in fact he was in a 10 gallon tank with some tetras and seemed very active, I guess the improvement in water conditions has made him change. It's fairly common for bettas to change colour, especially when their water conditions improve. 

Other factors can be age and readiness to breed. Also temperature. Mine goes very dull when he's cold (I didn't have a good heater when I first got him but have since upgraded and this never happens now). So as long as he's not changing colour due to bad water quality or being cold, then it's nothing to worry about!


----------



## LaraKent (Oct 14, 2013)

Matt,I totally understand. The reason I picked him out was because he was solid whit
I am interested though in seeing what other colors he turns. 

KeishaB, I'm so glad to hear. I had read it meant he was comfortable to uncomfortable with his new tank and water and that is what would cause them to change. 

BTW is being a marble a gene or type (once you see it,it is that type).) When U bought him they said he was a Pearl white. Just checking. So I guess it would be safe to say any Berta.can be a marble, you just may not know till the right circumstances?

Thank for the help all!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a white with blue splotches turn solid blue.


----------



## LaraKent (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you,dramaqueen. I will!


----------

